# Head Study Photos!



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

I really enjoy seeing Labrador head study photos! Here are some of Jersey from Winter 05 - Spring 06 lets see some of yours.

~ Beechcroft Bullock's New Study JH WC CGC "Jersey" ~


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's Lily:









Here's Harley:









The new kid:


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

This is my Buck X Viking bitch female that lives with my cousin. 




"It wasn't me"


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

*heqd study*

Copper (one of Bears sons)




And Bear


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Heres Tanner


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

This is my pup Churchill:


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Probably my favorite headshot of all.








SHR Jamie's Last Frontier Darlin'
5/11/02-1/31/05


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

*Head Study*

MERRY CHRISTMAS
Cindy


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

Jenna at the rockblind









Liza









Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Fisher 









--Anney
www.go-fisher.com


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

Great photos, keep them coming!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Just a head study of my GMHR Cody's True Grit


----------



## speckslayer (Feb 18, 2005)

my old buddy bear.

lost him for hurricane rita.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Elwood, on the left now gone, and one of his sons, O'Riley
Look for Nan-Dool's Irish Blues in the Amateur next seson.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Mike Bons-nice looking ladies!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

*My two favorite shots*


----------



## Digger Dan (Apr 16, 2004)

Heres My Buck


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

These are of Flash:



















For a black and white I think this really shows off his head:










I also like the "attitude" he expresses....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*I kind of like this one.......*








This was Billy locked on a mark.........Sure do miss him


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Worf


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

My dog Bam in the fall of 2005 with her derby ribbons. She had just been playing with my other dog in the dirt bank in the background which was very muddy. I'd had to throw a couple of bumpers in the little pond there to clean her up for some pix.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Briezy










Jaxxy










Graham


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Don't know how to post them, but my avitar is my boys, Gyro (black) and Chip (yellow)


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

STORMY








AND his Grandson (5weeks old)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

I love the intense look in the eyes of the dogs. Happy Holidays.

Brian


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

HRCH Calypso Seven Bales High JH (Bailey)


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Pilot and Cody


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

Some pics of my boy Blaze...Dusty pup.







8 weeks







5.5 mos.















9 mos.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's Taffey and photos of one of her pups. 8) 

*MPR HRCH UH Kwick Taffey of Joemac's MH*









*Daisy - 9 week old "Dusty" daughter*









*Daisy - 15 months*


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Luke
(English Lab)

Bill


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey, Bill R. - nice shot of Luke, and again congratulations on the Seasoned Hunting Retriever title. You and Luke have done well. 8)


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Cruisin With Indiana Jones


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's my crew...


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's Tar


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Julie,

Nice looking crew.

Bill


----------



## fetchindawgs (Mar 3, 2006)

Some Aussie dogs -


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dusty*


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Dusty's son Churchill, taken yesterday-7 1/2 months old:


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

Everyone has beautiful dogs, thanks for sharing!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I found a couple more pictures. This one I like of Flash:










And a couple of Bullet:










and


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Lainee, 
Great shots of Flash and Bullet


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Chaos


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*This Mornings Hunt*

A quick shot from this mornings hunt. Gus is 1 1/2 old. When I got home this pic reminded me of the duck stamp with King Buck.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Booty In The Shotgun











Booty Raider










Booty Tattou


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Franco,

You have some handsome dawgs there. How much does Booty Raider weigh? He looks like a biggun.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Bill Schuna said:


> Franco,
> 
> How much does Booty Raider weigh?
> He looks like a biggun.
> ...


Bill, he does look heavier in the photo. Last time I had him weighted was at the vet's 
for his annual. Then he was a lean 76 lbs and light on his feat.

Was going to try and post a photo of my
15 week old Zydeco Kingpin (T-Boy) but,
I can't get him to sit long enough!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

This is by far the best thread I have had the pleasure to open. What a cool thread.......... :wink:


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Merry Christmas Franco,...Raider looks just like Carbon, soft, sweet eyes. I love that first picture. What a handsome guy! Good luck with him this year. 2007 is the one for you! Get yourself to those amateurs!
See you in Wyoming,
Lynn


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Franco, I know whereforth come Booty in the Gun and Booty Raider, but is Booty Tattou named for Audrey Tautou (♥)? If so, Gerard Depardieu








would like to meet her...

(OK, OK--so it's an exclusive Lab coming out party...)









MG


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

Great photos let me rephrase the thread I enjoy seeing Dog or to be more specific Retriever head study photos. I did not mean to exclude anyone!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> Merry Christmas Franco,...Raider looks just like Carbon, soft, sweet eyes. I love that first picture. What a handsome guy! Good luck with him this year. 2007 is the one for you! Get yourself to those amateurs!
> See you in Wyoming,
> Lynn


Thanks Lynn! We are going to get out an run some of those Ams :wink: I'm trying to get Mark to head west this summer and get out of that midwest summer heat.

That first photo is of Booty(Ritz x Carbon littermate), who now belongs to Jeff Horsley and Kip Kemp. She just got her Open 4th to go with her Open Win and some Am JAMS. I want her back when she retires from FT's!


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Mr. Booty wrote:



> Bill, he does look heavier in the photo. Last time I had him weighted was at the vet's
> for his annual. Then he was a lean 76 lbs and light on his feat.


Franco,

I don't think Booty looks overweight at all, just well muscled like an athlete should. He's about right for one of them pirogues (sp?)  . Right? 

Bill


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Glad you've got the spirit of canine ecumenism when it comes to "retrievers"...













































and as for "head studies", how 'bout two for the price of one?









MG


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Puppy head study!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

This is the thread I wanted to post the picture of my BLM Maxx (and Dan DeVos) on -- couldn't (and still can't really) figure out how to get posted on RTF -- however Greg Seddon was kind enough to post on thread I posted re:"Lainee, anybody help posting picture" or *http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=39315*


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Here is my new pup Briggs at 5 weeks.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Mike,

Is Briggs a Max pup?


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Since we are not just limiting ourselves to Labs. 

My boy, Harley









Momma Zeppe









And my first Toller, Kayla


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Them New Zealand Duck Tossing Rascals are pretty cute, but.....










Some of Laura Nordberg's (North Mountain) home cooking!! We call her Faith (Lilly has other names she grumbles at her though)

Back to your regular programming regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Them New Zealand Duck Tossing Rascals are pretty cute, but.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, your in trouble now...more females in your life...

/Paul


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

I can do the Lab thing too. 

I saw this dog at the Nationals, thought he was gorgeous, and loved his classic Lab head. Oh, and he is obviously talented as well!

FC South-Paw Mr. Blue Stomper, 2006 National Finalist


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's my two best buddies...

Scoop

















Ice









/Paul


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Ducksoup said:*


> This is the thread I wanted to post the picture of my BLM Maxx (and Dan DeVos) on -- couldn't (and still can't really) figure out how to get posted on RTF -- however Greg Seddon was kind enough to post on thread I posted re:"Lainee, anybody help posting picture" or http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=39315



Here ya go:


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Ron,
Yes Briggs is my Max pup. I will post a better picture here tonight.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

My name is Dooey! SH


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Here is Briggs,
He is a Max son.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

This is Blitz, he was my favorite Yellow Dog I have owned. He was sired by AFC Hawkeye's B R Buddy.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

FC AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford
Ford









FC AFC Jolie Catlin
Jolie









FC Day's End Above The Law
Diesel









Kip & AFC Watermark's Texas Welcome
Howdy









Sir Winston Of Oak Hill (Open WIN)
Winston


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

OK Latisha, I see how you play this. A quick feint with the Duck tossers and then head straight for the old dogs. Well here's right back at ya.










Scooter! My 13 year young Barracuda Blue puppy.

Can't out old dog the Bubba regards

Bubba


----------



## Gabe Campo (Dec 3, 2006)

My Sadie at 7wks.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

LACEY AND DAUGHTER ROSEY


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

torg said:


> LACEY AND DAUGHTER ROSEY


What a little clone--great photo!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Howard 
Thanks for posting my BLM Maxx on this thread -- really appreciate that -- all the best in the NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Great Grandma Ripley


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Stella


Duke at 8 weeks old. He is now 7 months old.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

"Ranger"


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Got Raven back from the trainer for a couple of weeks. I picked her up on Saturday and was really surprised how she'd grown in 2 months. She is just about 7 months old now and I'll be doing a bit of walking fetch and some marks while she's home.


----------



## The Wojo's (Jan 28, 2006)

Some of my favorite photos of my dogs:

[img]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q145/mwojo/AdultFord.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q145/mwojo/tobyweb.jpg[/img]










[img]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q145/mwojo/fordface.jpg[/img]










[img]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q145/mwojo/dinosmile.jpg[/img]


----------



## goosewa (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is a couple pictures of my now 2 year old BLF:


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

My best girlfriend MHR War Eagles White River Raven, MH












And my Colt aka Cody's Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

"M's" (Miriam Wade) 

Brassfire's Brass in Pocket, JH .. "Finn"


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Armagahs Leap Of Faith 























[/url]


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Buzz wrote:



> Got Raven back from the trainer for a couple of weeks. I picked her up on Saturday and was really surprised how she'd grown in 2 months. She is just about 7 months old now and I'll be doing a bit of walking fetch and some marks while she's home.


Wow Buzz, you ain't a kiddin she's grown. Nice photo 8) 

Bill


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

A few of my chocolate MH/QAA girl.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

I am loving this thread! Here are a few of my boy Trooper:


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

WR SR Wind River Devil Flew The Coop


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

These are great pictures

Here are a few of my 3.

HRCH UH Fowl Play's Dusty Devil "Dusty" on the right and HRCH Benton's Ria of Opus "Ria" on opening day this year. This was Dusty's last hunt.










HRCH UH Benton's Magnum Opus MH WC "Magnum" and his daughter HRCH Benton's Ria of Opus "Ria" Ria is a little clone of her daddy.










Ria










Dusty









Magnum


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Here are some dogs that I have used or plan to use (as in have semen on ice).

Max









Howdy









Stewie









Cord









Deke









Pete


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I put up a pic of my black dog and felt guilty about leaving out the yeller dog - Ace, my pheasant dog. I figured I'd put in one of him standing since you rarely ever see a picture of a field dog in that pose... His nose is normally black, but this time of year he wears off all the pigment in cover.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

whistler








Carbon (Whistler's son)








Britain


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Here are a few of mine,

Snickers
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r242/captmiked/Snickers.jpg
Jackson
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r242/captmiked/pickingup3.jpg
Bailey
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r242/captmiked/HPIM0112.jpg
Seven month old Cricket
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r242/captmiked/startedpass2.jpg

Don't know what I'm doing wrong that these aren't posting as pictures Any advise would be appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

> Don't know what I'm doing wrong that these aren't posting as pictures Any advise would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Mike



Mike, 

Just highlight the URL and select Img.

Here they are for ya

Snickers








Jackson







pg
Bailey








Seven month old Cricket


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Mother and daughter -
FTCH AFTCH Pekisko's Round Trip and Pekisko's Painted Smile***


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Mike Bons said:


> Jenna.....Liza
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Mike - beautiful! Jenna is your calendar girl, right? 

And Liza - the Bucky pup....The acorn did NOT fall far from that oak tree at all, she's got dad written all over her: substantial body, the head, the expression. She's really stunning. Hope you're having fun with her. 

(I'll try to post my crew later when I refresh my memory on how to do it... :? )

Hope you and family are doing well and have a wonderful New Year.

Best, Lydia


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Really neat ...So many cool pics in this thread. Patti I luv that Dusty last hunt photo....Shows me where I am going with my old boy going on 10. Here he is, a dusty,as in filthy Cletis in SD after tearing it up-and getting torn up in the cattails and reeds!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

*Thank you all!*

What a wonderful thread.

Old dogs, young dogs, moms and daughters, dads and sons, hunting dogs, HRC, NAHRA, HT/FT dogs, seasoned titled veterans, prospects up and coming, retirees, puppies, pets, huntin' dogs, companions, family members....and those that are now gone.


Such hopes and dreams for all - for success, whether it be measured by a title, a ribbon, the birds laid out on the tailgate, the warmth and companionship at the hearth.

And that deep profound devotion that you see in their eyes no matter what the age.


Two things about the photos that I truly enjoyed the most: 


- The lovely look of the dogs - their eyes, their expressions, their energy, their alertness, readiness, repose, tranquility, serenity - all are beautiful....

- And the pride and honor that everyone so obviously feels.


I kept on thinking as I paged through each post and link, *how lucky are we* to be in the company of these dogs? And the people they have introduced us to?

Happy New Year to all, and a wonderful, healthy, happy 2007.

Lydia


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

3Blackdogs-Lydia- Great articulate words. I know now i need one more black dog!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

3blackdogs,
Beautiful words indeed -- certainly summed up this whole thread -- and it's been fun to view all these different dogs -- and to know the place they hold in their owners' lives -- and I have to agree with 2Blackdogs, I need to get a few more black dogs (planning on another pup this New Year


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

New Camera for Christmas  - still need a good lens  , but.........Here's Hey Joe


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

2Blackdogs,

Dusty was only 8 years old. He died of hemangiosarcoma of the lungs on November 15, 2006 - 11 days after his last hunt.  He just looked old because of his skin allergies and could not take any more allergy shots. Magnum is 12 and pretty healthy except for some arthritis and almost deaf from hunting.


----------



## MNretriever (Dec 16, 2006)

Gypsy










Sage


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice head shot of an even nicer head. What is his registered name and breeding?



Pasquatch said:


>


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Ken. I sent you a PM


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Mac


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Chilly 



Meg



Hunter



Hunter during his short show career


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Joe's half brother.........The G-man


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Izzy*

don't know why but i can't post pictures


----------



## LuckyNash (Jun 2, 2006)

My boy-Nash, I never have to look for birds in the sky, I just watch him!

















Lucky, and no the blood spatter on his head is not his.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Here are a couple of mine that I like:

*HRCH Meglyn's Honest Abe MH (Abe)*









*The late HR Meglyn's Silverado Slim SH (Chevy)*


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Don i love that picture of Chevy, he was a awesome dog.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Fisher again:










--Anney


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Two littermates aged 7 months, pictures taken a few days apart, one in South Dakota and one in Alaska. They both weigh 45 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

*CH Hairy Potter MH* (Shag)








[/url]


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

________
AMATEUR TUBE


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

________
TOYOTA 3S-GTE ENGINE


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Buzz, 

Man has she grown!! Only 45lbs? She looks pretty tall. You can see the family resemblance between the two though. 

Here's a few of my favorites of my pups, past and present, and the other doggy friends we hang out with. 


Ranger - just over 2yrs









Sasha - around 7-8 weeks









Zoey - about 7 months









Boscoe and Zoey









Another crazy Boscoe face









Puppy Boscoe









Jasper









Jasper - 5 months









Jasper - 2 years









Rico, Jasper's brother, 2 1/2 years










Kourtney


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Now that I finally figured out how to post a pic here is Weezers Troublesome Omen call name "Bodey"









________
Porntube


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Billy and his ribbons.......*









[/url]


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Ruby


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ramsie


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

A couple of field trial dogs on winter break (Ramsie and Gus)


----------



## sterregold (May 27, 2005)

Not a lab head study, but a couple of happy Golden dogs doing their thing...

My big guy, Winter with his fourth flushed bird of the day:









And the baby girl, Breeze, practising with a goose wing:


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

HR Lord Rhino SH


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jed,

Cute pictures....love the look on your puppies face in the 2nd one! 

Nice bird, too....

FOM


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Blue & Dagny


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Sundown's Loaded To The Gills..*

 Here is a 14 month ld pup out of my Maxx and a littermate to Justin Tackett's Yeller.........


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Although not all of these are head shots, I thought I'd share a few photos of my Sadie's development over the last 2 years (also, the avatar photo was taken when Sadie was about 1-1/2 years old)...

Sadie at 10 weeks old:









Back from the beach (at 10 months old):









My water dog (at 16 months old):









And her "reward":









This year in Montana (at 2 years old):









And after one of this year's morning quail hunts in Baja:


----------



## Joe Fries (Sep 9, 2003)

Max


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Some of my gang.

Petey









Penny


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Ah, doesn't Penny look angelic. Look at those soft little eyes. :twisted:


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Nancy,

I heard your going to nominate Penny for sainthood since she anointed you into the Golden Retriever Fan Club.

Becky


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

[/img]


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Here is the queen of my heart... 










And here's the young upstart, Jada. 

Actually, I'm just practicing my newly acquired ability to post photos. Thanks for your indulgence!


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

*r*

http://www.hunt101.com/img/466882/jpg


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

I took this head shot of my FC Fox-C's Take it to the Bank daughter the other day, and it reminded me of this thread. As Lydia (3blackdogs) said "the acorn did not fall far from the tree."


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Mike Bons:

Beautiful picture. 

I also love the pics of Petey and Penny. You're right, she does look angelic.

Paula


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*head study*

I haven't figured out how to send the pic. Just the link. so ya hafta click on it. http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r91/Bait_01/124.jpg


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*heads*

Also haven't figuerd out how to send more than one either.  
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r91/Bait_01/123.jpg


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*heads*

here's another one. http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r91/Bait_01/042.jpg


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*heads*

here's another. http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r91/Bait_01/041.jpg


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*heads*

these pics were all from Montana. NW Mt. for Ruffed Grouse, and Central Mt. for Sharpies and Ringnecks. http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r91/Bait_01/073.jpg


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*heads*

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r91/Bait_01/062.jpg


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*heads*

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r91/Bait_01/057.jpg


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*heads*

This ones not just the head, but I like it.  http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r91/Bait_01/357359606107_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Buddy on his first duck hunt...


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Dazey MH...Picture taken 3-6-07


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Mike Bons said:


> I took this head shot of my FC Fox-C's Take it to the Bank daughter the other day, and it reminded me of this thread. As Lydia (3blackdogs) said "the acorn did not fall far from the tree."


Mike, that photo just still blows me away, Liza is gorgeous. And the image of her father. You need to send that to the Cundari's. I think they would love seeing more evidence of what Buck continues to stamp on his get, to say nothing of their talent as well.


----------



## The Wojo's (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike, that really is a stunning photo of your Buck daughter, Liza. Like I said before it's one of the best I've ever seen and belongs in a calendar! Buck sure does pass along his good looks gene.

Speaking of Buck kids I have to include this recent picture of my 5 month old Buck son, Mongo. I know it's not exactly a head shot but I'm thinking about him a lot lately and wanted to share.

Mike--I will send you some more in PM hopefully tomorrow when I have more time.

Michele


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow. What a great bunch of pictures. I like the puppy with the parrot.
Here's some Otter...


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Dont I wish our little girl stayed this CALM.. But in all reality I have no regrets.










This is my little ROWDY Boy.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Cocoa at 4 mo. old.


----------



## Leah (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a few of my girl at three years of age...

Leah


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Just got this new one the other day of SSSSSSSSSaaaaaaaaammmmyyyy baby!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Scott,
Sammy is a good looking boy -- great picture


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Avery's Rebel With A Cause CGC JH


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Here is a picture of our FC Fox C Take It To The Bank (Buck) 10 month old female Kate


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Fireside Boys Knight Out CD, CGC, TDI/ "Reno"


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

This is my baby silverpeake Usher at 11 mos.


----------



## Oscar Chavez (Mar 1, 2003)

*NIKON*

My dog NIKON ( by EBA and Roughraider female)


----------



## Oscar Chavez (Mar 1, 2003)

*NIKON AND purdey*










NIKON










PURDEY ( 1989-1998 was SUPER CHIEF breeding)


----------



## LuvMyLab (Dec 4, 2006)

*Here's My Suzy at 6 months*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Cody and Pilot


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Ramblin Maxx Razzle Dazzle

Ram x Raz Litter 7/24/06


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Head Shot*

Here is our Izzy at eight months old, we just added a new member to the family (Kallie) but i don't have any picutres of her yet.




















Update, here is Kallie at 11 weeks old.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

She was pretty and an awesome retriever!


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

*MAC ~ A head study.*









MAC ~ A head study.

Cheers,
Mike ☘🇮🇪🇺🇸


----------



## Oz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is my old boy Harry on the beach and doing what he did best! This was before the dog games for us.


----------

